# Vegetable Bins in my Walk In Cold storage room



## greatgardener (Mar 29, 2013)

Hello,

I'm prepared with my vegetable bins in my cold storage room.

See how i built them: *Walk In Cold Storage room*

Idea:


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

You know, your posts would be a lot nicer if you shared your techniques with our members, rather than trying to drive people to your web page, which you have done on all of your posts. IMO I find that a little disingenuous.


----------



## greatgardener (Mar 29, 2013)

Thank you Camo, i do that i can.

Respectful.


----------



## greatgardener (Mar 29, 2013)

Loading time ...harvest this week


----------



## greatgardener (Mar 29, 2013)

Did you made a cold room in your basement?

Post your pictures here.


----------

